
Study of facebook messaging patterns by HP Labs - danw
http://www.hpl.hp.com/research/idl/papers/facebook/
======
binarybana
Interesting, its always a wakeup call to see the amount of real world
conclusions that can be gleaned from a (seemingly useless) dataset.

An interesting parallel to human psychology as well: often the people you are
quite certain have nothing to teach you are the ones with the most valuable
lessons for you to learn.

------
danw
This is the paper where the "43% of facebook messages are spam" claim
originates, something which I am inclined to dispute. Other than that its a
great look at user habits. The graphs speak for themselves.

~~~
notabel
I don't find it entirely impossible. After Startup School I talked to Adam
D'Angelo about spam on facebook (largely because I'd never seen any); he said
that there is a lot of spam activity, but that internal safeguards prevent
most of it from ever being visible. If the researchers were using internal,
pre-filter datasets, their claim is reasonable.

~~~
danw
Good point. I was concerned that the researches might be counting messages to
groups as spam.

